# Answers for all my smart friends.



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Answers To Quiz:


1. The one sport in which neither the spectators nor the participants know
the score or the leader until the contest ends: Boxing.


2. North American landmark constantly moving backward: Niagara Falls .. The
rim is worn down about two and a half feet each year because of the millions
of gallons of water that rush over it every minute.


3. Only two vegetables that can live to produce on their own for several
growing seasons: Asparagus and rhubarb.


4. The fruit with its seeds on the outside:Strawberry.


5. How did the pear get inside the brandy bottle? It grew inside the bottle.
The bottles are placed over pear buds when they are small, and are wired in
place on the tree. The bottle is left in place for the entire growing season
When the pears are ripe, they are snipped off at the stems.


6. Three English words beginning with dw: Dwarf, dwell and dwindle...


7. Fourteen punctuation marks in English grammar: Period, comma, colon,
semicolon, dash, hyphen, apostrophe, question mark, exclamation point,
quotation mark, brackets, parenthesis, braces, and ellipses.


8. The only vegetable or fruit never sold frozen, canned, processed, cooked,
or in any other form but fresh: Lettuce.


9. Six or more things you can wear on your feet beginning with 'S':Shoes,
socks, sandals, sneakers, slippers, skis, skates, snowshoes, stockings,
stilts.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

#1... Isn't the UFC also the same? Maybe even a neck to neck race


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I sucked. I did get number two right. For number 5 I was thinking they dehydrated the pear and stuffed it into the bottle but that was wrong. I'd never make it on a game show.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

#2, also pick any glacier.


-DallanC


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I got #5. #6 doesn't specify the use of names, in which case Dwight also works.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought #2 was The White House:?


----------

